# A new arrival!



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

After finally convincing Duck that moving into an outside pen would be a good idea, I got a phone call last night about a baby having fallen out of the nest. As parents were definitely scared away and not for coming back, I took the baby for hand-rearing. For a start I don't even know whether it's a pigeon or a dove, but I have lots of photos so here we go...

This shows her size as opposed to a woodie:









Sitting up:









Shows the hook at the end of her beak, as Duck did not have this (I'm certain that it's natural and not damage):









Showing the 'mottled' colour:









As I have no egg food left, which I reared Duck on, and won't be able to get to a shop until tomorrow, I have been feeding sweetcorn and peas. The peas are more difficult to feed as they seem big for her, but after being a very difficult feeder all night, she seems to have gotten the idea. The crop was still fairly full after being away from parents for 4 hours, so I used this as a guide to feed every four hours. However, she didn't take anything considerable until almost 14 hours after I got her, as she was that difficult to feed. Then in one feed I managed to get about 10 pieces of sweetcorn/peas into her, as in 10 pieces altogether. She was panting last night shortly after being found (before I got her) so I advised to place in a dark box until I got her. She hasn't seemed remotely stressed since, unlike Duck who would stress at every opportunity (he's a completely different bird now though and nothing phases him). She also makes a squeaking noise as opposed to a coo. Her poos are very good and solid. She isn't drinking water or making any effort to eat on her own. She is very alert, walking well, no wing damage from her fall, bright eyes and no yellow in mouth.

So now for the questions.. Should I get egg food or continue to feed on peas and sweetcorn? Will avoiding peas since they are more difficult to feed than sweetcorn do any harm, as in does she need both or will she be okay fed on just sweetcorn? How many pieces should she be taking? I'm aware of the dangers of overfeeding as much as those of underfeeding. And any other advice for me, that I may have forgotten in my year of rest from handrearing?

Oh and she's been called Pierre, courtesy of her rescuer...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He is beautiful!

You could give him corn alone until you can get egg food, but has Duck got any seed he can share? I fed my first rescue pigeon mix soaked in boiling water first to soften it a bit, that is what fanciers here fed orphaned squabs.

Cynthia


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a 25kg bag of Dove and Pheasant mix for Duck so no shortage there, but he's definitely doesn't seem able to eat on his own, so mix will be very hard to force feed?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sure looks like a squeaker pigeon to me and a very pretty one at that!

Also looks old enough to start eating seeds and drinking water on his own.

Have you put seeds down to see if he will peck at them?? Tried dipping his beak in a water dish?

Feeding formula could work too but I see you are feeding corn and peas.

Those are just my 2 cents. I know our experienced members will be back to continue helping.

Sending our best to this cuties with

Love and Hugs

Shi and MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, another update!

Pierre seems to be thriving and is up running about, she's sitting on top of my laptop screen as I type. As she imprinted on me so quickly I have decided to keep her, as a companion for Duck. Now I just have to hope that they like each other. So far he hasn't paid much attention to her, so I don't know whether that is good or bad. She is now eating peas and sweetcorn from my hand, she can eat about 5 pieces in a few seconds, I hope she won't make herself sick eating too quickly but I suppose in the wild she'd be eating as quickly as it suited her. She tried eating a little bit of mix tonight from my hand but couldn't get it from the tip of her beak to the back where she could swallow it, I think she'll learn this though as she can manage fine with the larger pieces of peas and sweetcorn. She is very funny and puts herself back into 'her' box when she's finished eating, and would happily sit in there all day. She hasn't started drinking water yet, but her poos are still good and have a small amount of white in them, moisture which I presume she is getting from the vegetables.

Any ideas on what type of pigeon she is? I haven't a clue.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

gerbilgirl said:


> Well, another update!
> 
> Pierre seems to be thriving and is up running about, she's sitting on top of my laptop screen as I type. As she imprinted on me so quickly I have decided to keep her, as a companion for Duck. Now I just have to hope that they like each other. So far he hasn't paid much attention to her, so I don't know whether that is good or bad. She is now eating peas and sweetcorn from my hand, she can eat about 5 pieces in a few seconds, I hope she won't make herself sick eating too quickly but I suppose in the wild she'd be eating as quickly as it suited her. She tried eating a little bit of mix tonight from my hand but couldn't get it from the tip of her beak to the back where she could swallow it, I think she'll learn this though as she can manage fine with the larger pieces of peas and sweetcorn. She is very funny and puts herself back into 'her' box when she's finished eating, and would happily sit in there all day. She hasn't started drinking water yet, but her poos are still good and have a small amount of white in them, moisture which I presume she is getting from the vegetables.
> 
> ...


most likely she is a feral but she/he will surely be a very pretty and vibrant looking bird once the juvenile molt is done with


----------

